# Guess what breeds of sheep I am.



## pinoak_ridge (Jan 27, 2013)

Here is our latest addition.  We recently bought her heavily bred mom & 4 more ewes from a breeder that is working on a project.   This lamb is the result of breeding a registered ram with a full blooded ewe--just that they are different breeds.       Lets see who can guess the two parent breeds.    








newborn







loving mother








good momma








left side








laughing








is this an adorable face??


----------



## alsea1 (Jan 27, 2013)

Barbados or Black belly would be the ram.


----------



## alsea1 (Jan 27, 2013)

Katahdin would be the ewe maybe. Or maybe white dorper


----------



## pinoak_ridge (Jan 27, 2013)

Alsea  good guesses.   Correct, the mother is a Katahdin.    Sorry, but the father is not a Barbados AKA black belly.   Surprising isn't it?     

 Feel free to guess again.


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Jan 28, 2013)

pinoak_ridge said:
			
		

> Alsea  good guesses.   Correct, the mother is a Katahdin.    Sorry, but the father is not a Barbados AKA black belly.   Surprising isn't it?
> 
> Feel free to guess again.


*American Black Belly? LoL, I don't know, Barbados was what I was going to guess. 


Painted Desert? Jacobs?


VERY cute BTW!*


----------



## pinoak_ridge (Jan 28, 2013)

wow, y'all guessed very well Alsea & WMR.     WMR you are correct--the father is a reg. painted desert sheep.    

Could see where a  Barbados may have been in the mix when the painted desert sheep were created.    

 Of course, mom is in pic with her newborn lamb.  Dad didn't  look like lamb--he was spotted.    But there were some PDS ewes that were sort of colored up like this lamb.     


We think she is quite eye catching to say the least.   The kids think she looks like a painted clown, with those facial markings.   lol


----------



## promiseacres (Jan 28, 2013)

She looks a lot like my unregistered painted desert lamb.... very cute


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Jan 28, 2013)

*Yay I got something right! LOL! She sure is a little cutie!*


----------

